# Winchester, MA - Looking for 2-3 players



## starkad (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello!

I got pointed to this forum (since I am blind as a bat!) by another member, and wanted to post some information about our group.



Day/Time available - Tuesday 11/22, Every Wednesday thereafter.

Frequency - One day each week (Wednesdays starting 11/30), from 6pm-ish to 10pm-ish.

Location(s) - Winchester MA, my house (We have 2 cats, though 2 current players have allergies and seem to be OK).

Committment Level - Able to be there each week. First game session would be a feeling out, to see if both sides are interested and would have fun.

System - D&D 3.5e currently.

People already invited - We currently have 3 full-time players (1 female, 2 male), and 2 part-time (60-80% attendance, both male) players. We're shooting for 5 full-time players, plus the 2 part-timers, so we have 2 slots open.

Setting/Style/Darkness Level/Stuff - Game setting is Eberron - we're replaying the original series of modules (Sunless Citadel, etc) set in the world for kicks. If you're unfamiliar with the world; picture "Final Fantasy" meets "Indiana Jones", and you won't be far off the mark.

Campaign premise / Character creation notes - All characters are affiliated with an Adventurer's Guild, no evils, character creation is open to any 3.5 compatible book (I am the GM, and pretty lenient, as long as you don't go too overboard  ). The group is midway through Sunless Citadel, and just leveled to 2nd.

Player gaming skill level - Anyone from a 20+ year experienced player, to a complete novice. We have those brackets covered currently, and it works for us - so by no means are we prejudiced! 


If you're interested, please contact me directly - starkad AT rpgcreations DOT net (force of habit to post my email this way - I was burned once by a spam bot, and don't want to repeat!)


----------



## starkad (Nov 28, 2005)

No hits, we're still looking!


----------

